
The United States government seizes Facebook. What happens next? - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/gym59j/facebook-nationalized-public-utility
======
kp1
Late April fools joke??? This is crazy! Cant trust them with this platform and
the data that comes with it.

